# How to stop pecking



## Sunnie (May 5, 2015)

Hi Everyone

Sunny is now 7 months. He was hand-reared. Overall I would say he has really come on since he's been with me. He is talking and will now let me stroke his head and give him kisses. 

But the main problem I have with him is his pecking. It's not just when he does heart-shaped wings. But it can be when I'm sitting on the couch. He tries to come up beside my head and can get a bit aggressive. I also can't take him near the computer because he gets territorial around the keyboard and tries to eat the desk. Or when I try to put him back in his cage or basically try and stop him doing something he wants to do. Is this hormonal? 

I thought of maybe rewarding good behaviour with millet and putting him back in the cage for a timeout. I'm a bit concerned in case he starts biting harder as he gets older or hurts someone. 

Thanks

Carol


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Do you think he could be hormonal at all? I'd check out the sticky library for some advice and alternatives you can try. These may be helpful:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33824 http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## Sunnie (May 5, 2015)

Hi Vicki

Thanks for the links (the little lovebird at the bottom looked like my Regi). I will have think about triggers. It probably is hormonal because now most of the time he is very well-behaved and then it's just a certain thing can set him off. But i think giving him short time-outs are working I've noticed an improvement.

Thanks

Carol


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

I've owned various parrots in my whole life - first time owning cockatiels. My boy was fine before I got my girl. Being honest they are like dogs. The smaller - the bigger asshole. All these TV people saying cockatiels are a great starting parrot - no they are not. They are highly intelligent and aggressive when hormonal. My hand raised boy was awesome - sweet, kind - but then stupidly got a female now he's nasty, biting. I used to have a red tailed black cockatoo - do you know how big they are - could take a finger off. They are huge. As big as a macaw. Nope - never did. So gentle and kind and sweet. Could do anything with her. She never bit or was aggressive. 

Sorry - I'm just SO frustrated with my male boy Ringo. I've put them in different cages but he is still angel winging his wings and snipping and biting. He was so sweet when we first got him. Willing to learn, sing, talk - now nothing. We should have kept him on his own. I work from home so could have had him out all day! Big mistake.


----------

